# Advertising



## iWoodPen

Hi All,

To whom would I speak to about having a vendor forum, pricing etc?

I'm launching my site.. Ipenblank.com and would like to sponsor a forum, offer discounts etc. 

Thank you so much,

Steve 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------

